
No Goals? - jamesisaac
https://nachapp.com/blog/2016/no-goals
======
mchahn
Wouldn't living life with "no goals" be a goal? It has got to be hard to live
without goals so achieving that would be a goal.

~~~
aries1980
Sounds like Russell's Paradox.

